# IP Adresse verschleiern.



## Cheris (22. Dezember 2004)

Ich wollte euch fragen, was es bringt, wenn man über einen Poxy Server ins Internet geht. Nämlich letzt endlich geht man doch durch den Router ins Internetraus, und bekommt von ihm dann die Ip Nummer. Wie funktioniert das


----------



## hulmel (23. Dezember 2004)

> Ich wollte euch fragen, was es bringt, wenn man über einen Poxy Server ins Internet geht.


Es kann gefiltert werden.





> Wie funktioniert das


Ein Proxy terminiert die Verbindung ins Internet, ein Router nicht.


----------



## Sinac (23. Dezember 2004)

hulmel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Proxy terminiert die Verbindung ins Internet, ein Router nicht.


Das erklär mir mal bitte.

Wenn du einen externen bzw. freien Proxy Server verwendest werden deine Anfragen mit dessen IP gemacht und dann an dich weitergeleitetet, somit taucht deine Provider IP in keinem Log oder so auf. Natürlich kann das auch verfolgt werden, so ist es nicht.

Das mit dem Router ist etwas völlig anderes denn ein Router arbeitet nur auf Layer 3, ein Proxy bis hoch auf Layer 7 und der Router bei dir zuhause hat ja schließlich deine IP vom Provider, damit die lokalen PCs sich die Verbindung teilen. Deine lokalen IPs können nämlich nicht geroutet werden und du könntest die Verbindung nur mit einem PC nutzen der dann die Provider IP bekommt.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## hulmel (23. Dezember 2004)

> > Ein Proxy terminiert die Verbindung ins Internet, ein Router nicht.
> 
> 
> Wenn du einen externen bzw. freien Proxy Server verwendest werden deine Anfragen mit dessen IP gemacht


Etwas unglücklich ausgedückt.
Ein Proxy ist der Endpunkt einer Verbindung. Dein Rechner baut eine Verbindung zum Proxy auf und der zu dem Ziel.
Ein Router (mit NAT) schreibt nur etwas die IP-Pakete um und die Verbindung wird nicht unterbrochen.


----------

